# Toy breeders in Ontario



## dcail (Feb 1, 2011)

Welcome, to the forum. My friend Annie Adam Fox as some beautiful toy poodles that I can highly recommend her website it adoreannies.com to see her poodles & contact her. Good luck in finding your puppy!


----------



## arcticpuppy (May 7, 2014)

Thanks so much! I will put her on my contact list!


----------

